

The Openfund - Applications now open - gtzi
http://theopenfund.com/Blog/post/Second-round-of-the-Openfund-Applications-now-open.aspx

======
maxklein
I don't like the fact that the 24 year old guy is at the top of the Executive
board member. If his ego is too big to realise that just swapping the position
with the somewhat older guy would do much better for a business like that,
then his ego will be too big to not want to force his way on all companies
funded.

------
Kliment
This looks interesting. The one thing that bothers me is the language on the
site. Sounds like they are copying the EC style of being condescending to
applicants. Also, they could just say "we expect you to work out of your home"
as opposed to "we are reluctant to finance office space". Sounds like a real
European alternative, though they want a lot of equity. I wonder how it will
evolve. Still doesn't beat Springboard, but the application is earlier. Let's
see how this evolves. More seed funding in Europe can't be bad.

------
alexro
Seems like they don't tell on the website where the personal interviews and
the actual camp should occur. London?

Edit: from their blog: "Microsoft Innovation Center Athens"

~~~
Kliment
There is no camp. They are partnering with MS Athens for incubator space, but
they do not require you to be at any specific physical location. Interviews
occur in Athens or over videoconferencing. The startups they funded are based
all over the place (one in Russia, one in Glasgow, two in Greece).

